# I used the Sigma 24-35 F2 over the weekend



## wockawocka (Aug 3, 2015)

I put two weddings through it and it's the most superb lens I've ever had the pleasure to use, on par with and even surpassing the Canon 24-70 mkii.

I'll be doing a full write up soon enough but it's just sexy to shoot with.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 3, 2015)

Cool! Can't wait to see the full review!


----------



## drjlo (Aug 4, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> on par with and even surpassing the Canon 24-70 mkii.



It certainly isn't "surpassing" it in the 35-70 range


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 4, 2015)

drjlo said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > on par with and even surpassing the Canon 24-70 mkii.
> ...



Quite 

Here it is http://chrisgilesphotography.com/blog/sigma-24-35-review-pt1/


----------



## Eldar (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Interesting read. I am a bit puzzled though. I have been through a number of 35 and 50 Art lenses, with very inconsistent AF. I am currently on my third 50 Art copy, which I have not used enough to judge. 

How can Sigma then suddenly deliver a zoom lens with AF that apparently outperform a couple of (classic) Canon L-primes?


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 4, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Thanks for the review. Interesting read. I am a bit puzzled though. I have been through a number of 35 and 50 Art lenses, with very inconsistent AF. I am currently on my third 50 Art copy, which I have not used enough to judge.
> 
> How can Sigma then suddenly deliver a zoom lens with AF that apparently outperform a couple of (classic) Canon L-primes?



My 50 art was great straight out of the box but yes there are reports of problems with it. So far my Sigma experience has been pretty good.


----------

